# Quiver needs multiple skis



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

I've come to the conslusion that one needs multiple skis..

Case in point:

My son is a competitive mogul skier.  He currently only has one pair of skis (Rossi Phantoms, e descendant of Rossi bandits for kids)

Well, he uses them for everything (including bump comps)

He was in Devils Dens a couple of weeks ago and hit somehting hard, and wouldn't you know he split one of his edges...

So, his coach and I have come to the conclusion he needs:

Mogul comp skis

Mogul practice skis

Twin tip park skis

knockaround skis for late spring (when he likes to do dirt sking)

Now thats 4 pairs.  Talk about a lot of $$$ investment...

But without something like that he's breakin skis on a regular basis...

Anyone agree/disagree? 

Any suggestions?

Dork out...


----------



## skiadikt (Feb 23, 2009)

dorko, i'm thinking minimally 2 pairs. the comp skis can also be used for practice. and then a pair for free skiing around the mtn, though knowing full well if you're gonna ski devil's den or any other trail of that ilk that you run the risk of trashing them. if you can afford 4 of them go for it ...


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2009)

Having a pair of backup skis is nice, as is having something for skiing something other than moguls. I would say your kiddo would be good with 2 pairs for now (twin tips and moguls) and maybe later, if money allowed, having separate comp and practice mogul skis would be good for him, seeing as it sounds like he's rough on his equipment. 

Nobody said skiing was cheap!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Having a pair of backup skis is nice,



i will disagree with you on this one.... ;-)


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Having a pair of backup skis is nice, as is having something for skiing something other than moguls. I would say your kiddo would be good with 2 pairs for now (twin tips and moguls) and maybe later, if money allowed, having separate comp and practice mogul skis would be good for him, seeing as it sounds like he's rough on his equipment.
> 
> Nobody said skiing was cheap!



yeah, this 3 ski setup is prolly the way to go for us.  Thanks for the suggestion Carrie.

I spoke to his coach who also works for the ski shop we now go to (we made out break from the Basin for obvious reasons) and asked him what the owner (Pete, a good guy)  would think about us buying a pair of mugul skis from him (most likely kids F17s or maybe adults) and park skis (twinners) online.  He said Pete wouldn't mind at all seeing as how he doesn't have a big selection of twinners anyway...   Reason I include that is because I realize you can get great deals online but I also like to patronize the shop I have a relationship with as well...  Its a chicken and egg thing, but I think I have it worked out...  Any more suggestions certainly appreciated...


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i will disagree with you on this one.... ;-)


Should I have added _in the correct length_?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Should I have added _in the correct length_?



that would have worked.


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> yeah, this 3 ski setup is prolly the way to go for us.  Thanks for the suggestion Carrie.
> 
> I spoke to his coach who also works for the ski shop we now go to (we made out break from the Basin for obvious reasons) and asked him what the owner (Pete, a good guy)  would think about us buying a pair of mugul skis from him (most likely kids F17s or maybe adults) and park skis (twinners) online.  He said Pete wouldn't mind at all seeing as how he doesn't have a big selection of twinners anyway...   Reason I include that is because I realize you can get great deals online but I also like to patronize the shop I have a relationship with as well...  Its a chicken and egg thing, but I think I have it worked out...  Any more suggestions certainly appreciated...


I know there are people who will say that all you really need is one pair of skis, and that can be true. But for somebody like your son, he definitely is the quiver kind of kid. The reason why I ditched the spring skis is that in reality, any pair of skis can become rock skis in the blink of an eye. No need to buy a pair specifically for that.  It sounds like you have a great relationship with your shop. Good on you for supporting them!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2009)

Please excuse me if this sounds 'preachy'

...but I think anything over two pairs is overkill for a growing child like yours.  Perhaps you simply get him a new set of competition bumps skis each season and the previous years pair become the practice ski.  

Three pairs is way over spoiling IMO for a kid.  If he wants a third pair for woods or whatever, make him earn the money through errands or a paper route.  

again, sorry for coming across as 'preachy', but I think it's important to give children a good lesson regarding the differences between 'wants' and 'needs'.   Three pairs just seems like an awful lot to me.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Please excuse me if this sounds 'preachy'
> 
> ...but I think anything over two pairs is overkill for a growing child like yours.  Perhaps you simply get him a new set of competition bumps skis each season and the previous years pair become the practice ski.
> 
> ...




I totally agree, and the mistake we've made is not using last years skis as his knockaround skis.  That will definltey be the strategy from now on.  Thanks for your input...


----------



## andyzee (Feb 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Should I have added _in the correct length_?



Please understand Dork. He is 6'5" closing in on 300 lbs. When I first met him, he was skiing on a pair of Fischer JR race skis in I believe 146 length. Not sure if he has a concept of correct length :lol:

But, he ripped it up on those skis, Dork is Da Man!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Please understand Dork. He is 6'5" closing in on 300 lbs. When I first met him, he was skiing on a pair of Fischer JR race skis in I believe 146 length. Not sure if he has a concept of correct length :lol:
> 
> But, he ripped it up on those skis, Dork is Da Man!



sev was referring to the 156s i was on yesterday.  my main ride is in the shop and my new boards get delivered on wednesday.


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Please understand Dork. He is 6'5" closing in on 300 lbs. When I first met him, he was skiing on a pair of Fischer JR race skis in I believe 146 length. Not sure if he has a concept of correct length :lol:
> 
> But, he ripped it up on those skis, Dork is Da Man!


:lol: This is actually in reference to yesterday when Grassi had to use his beginner skis as backup since the Nordicas are in the shop for the brake repair.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 23, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: This is actually in reference to yesterday when Grassi had to use his beginner skis as backup since the Nordicas are in the shop for the brake repair.




I know, but still saying not sure if Dork would understand the concept. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I know, but still saying not sure if Dork would understand the concept. :lol:



andy you know the skis we are talking about.  you so kindly picked them up and brought them down to me on hellgate...  :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 23, 2009)

Dork, don't know crap about competition and bumps and stuff. But my take for what it's worth. Most important thing would be to leave the comp skis just for that and maybe for nothing but days that will be nothing but bump practice. I would do my best to get the best comp skis and keep them in the best of shape. The rest is not as important.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> andy you know the skis we are talking about.  you so kindly picked them up and brought them down to me on hellgate...  :lol:



What a nice guy!


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

re: comp skis and practice skis...

Question:  Wouldn't it be bad to practice on one ski and compete on another?   Wouldn't that screw you up?

What do racers do?


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> re: comp skis and practice skis...
> 
> Question:  Wouldn't it be bad to practice on one ski and compete on another?   Wouldn't that screw you up?
> 
> What do racers do?



I really don't know anything about mogul competition, but two pairs of skis, one for practice and one for comps seems ludicrous to me outside of the WC level when you're getting sponsored anyway.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2009)

I want 4 pairs of skis.  and a ferrari, and a beach house on Kuaia, and a pet llama, and a huge bag of Blow pops too.......


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> I want 4 pairs of skis.  and a ferrari, and a beach house on Kuaia, and a pet llama, and a huge bag of Blow pops too.......



don't forget the Yaegerskank...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> don't forget the Yaegerskank...




i was trying to be PC cause someone would think i dont love my wife as is......

on a serious note, i wouldnt be switching between practice bumpers and ones he uses strictly for comps.  If you are gonna buy the F17's then i think an all-mtn ski for freeriding would be a wise decision.  dont want to trash those things skiing off in the woods.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 23, 2009)

I would say comp skis would be good for practice, but be sure that is all they are used for.

Oh, and I'll have a Yaegerskank to go please.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 23, 2009)

Only reason I'd think you'd want different skis between practice and competition is to limit the wear on the comp sticks, so there's less a chance of breaking one when it counts. If you do go this route, I'd say you want the exact same ski for practice and comps. With the KMS group, I'd think there's be several kids doing this; could you pick up last year's comp skis from a kid who's outgrown them for practice sticks, and then get new ones of the same size & model for competition? Then either pass on that year's comp sticks to a younger competitor for their practice skis or use them as all-mountains next year.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Only reason I'd think you'd want different skis between practice and competition is to limit the wear on the comp sticks, so there's less a chance of breaking one when it counts..



Eggzactly.

I'm gonna try and do what you suggested and see if he can have multiple pairs in his quiver to accomodate this...  Lord knows he deserves it...

Thanks for all the suggestions.  Keep em comin.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 23, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Eggzactly.
> 
> I'm gonna try and do what you suggested and see if he can have multiple pairs in his quiver to accomodate this...  Lord knows he deserves it...
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions.  Keep em comin.



Give him your old Fischers for knock arounds :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Give him your old Fischers for knock arounds :lol:



he's almost ready for them - 166's

i need  a new pair of kick ass all mountain skis - something big and burly.. - I've outgrown the race skis that I used to love...

But I digress - I know purchasing would shoot down the thought of buying a new ski..

Maybe I can design and build my own...  Like Knuckledragger and Helmetcam...

Nahhhhh  - I'm too unskilled....

Dork out..

BTW - keep the suggestions coming...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2009)

2knees said:


> I want 4 pairs of skis.  and a ferrari, and a beach house on *Kauai*, and a pet llama, and a huge bag of Blow pops too.......



Fixed it for 'ya and the only reason I know how to spell that island's name is I just booked a trip there today for late September to attend a conference


----------

